# 3 week trip across Mexico - update and information wanted please!



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello all!
Happy Holidays!
I have expanded my list of places I would like to see. This is for a 3 week trip, by bus (hopefully), and finding inexpensive airbnb or other places to stay along the route. 
My trip would start in Cancun, as it is a major airport hub to fly into. 
Then to Merida, Campeche, Palenque, San Cristobal, Salina Cruz (area), Pochutla, Oaxaca City, Puebla, Mexico city, Santiago de Queretaro, Celaya, SMA, Guanajuato, Leon, Guadalara and then ending up in PV. 

Sounds like WAY too many places to see in 3 weeks! Plus unsure of the bus system, which routes they travel, what is worth seeing and visiting and what is NOT. 

Ideas? 

So this is a rough layout. This is a fabulous idea, with enough time and money I would think! But this is not the case. 

So, I am asking for input...thanks people!
P.S. it will be 2 females traveling together, so finding places to sleep (separately) may be difficult.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

PPS....also would like information on best places for holidays and events around October, Nov or December in these areas of Mexico..
...where is the best place to celebrate dia de los Muertos that you all think?

thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> Hello all!
> Happy Holidays!
> I have expanded my list of places I would like to see. This is for a 3 week trip, by bus (hopefully), and finding inexpensive airbnb or other places to stay along the route.
> My trip would start in Cancun, as it is a major airport hub to fly into.
> ...


You will have no trouble reaching all of those places by bus. It does sound like a lot places to hit in three weeks. While some of them are relatively close, Mexico City-Puebla-Querétaro, many of them are about a day apart by bus. I can count at least six or so days of travel between places, maybe more., so you are really looking at more like two weeks of time for sight seeing in the cities, less than one day each. Having said that it would be a fun way to get a flavor of a lot of Mexico in a short period of time. I don't think I would want to do it for every vacation, but I can see that it would be fun to do it once. 

I haven't used airbnb, but I have stayed in hostels in many of those cities. Hostels run about $200 pesos/night/person ($15 usd more or less).


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not want to spend the whole vacation on a bus. Ideas of where to add a place or delete a stop would be helpful! 
Thanks for the hostel idea. I have stayed in a few, but wondering how safe our bags will be in them if we are wandering about town.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I do not want to spend the whole vacation on a bus. Ideas of where to add a place or delete a stop would be helpful!
> Thanks for the hostel idea. I have stayed in a few, but wondering how safe our bags will be in them if we are wandering about town.


I have spent months living in hostels all over the world if you added all the time together. I have never had a problem. Obviously it is not a good idea to leave valuables, like money, cards, cameras, or electronic toys. But I have never heard of anyone having trouble with stuff like bags, clothes etc.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=sunnyinvallarta;2611385]Hello all!
Happy Holidays!
I have expanded my list of places I would like to see. This is for a 3 week trip, by bus (hopefully), and finding inexpensive airbnb or other places to stay along the route. 
My trip would start in Cancun, as it is a major airport hub to fly into. 
Then to Merida, Campeche, Palenque, San Cristobal, Salina Cruz (area), Pochutla, Oaxaca City, Puebla, Mexico city, Santiago de Queretaro, Celaya, SMA, Guanajuato, Leon, Guadalara and then ending up in PV. 

Sounds like WAY too many places to see in 3 weeks! Plus unsure of the bus system, which routes they travel, what is worth seeing and visiting and what is NOT. 

Ideas? 

So this is a rough layout. This is a fabulous idea, with enough time and money I would think! But this is not the case. 

So, I am asking for input...thanks people!
P.S. it will be 2 females traveling together, so finding places to sleep (separately) may be difficult.[/QUOTE]_

Have fun SV but having traveled the route you propose on several occasions, I say your tour is a bit ambitious for three weeks. This seems to replicate _If It´s Tuesday, This Must Be Belgium_, an old movie from (I think) the 60s. If it were me, which it is not, I´d skip flying into Cancun and fly into Merida even if the flight to Merida is more expensive as the drive from Cancun to Merida is tedious and exceedingly boring and of no interest unless you take certain detours off the main road which I won´t go into unless you express an interest. Palenque is a worthwhile visit and a marvelous place; San Cristóbal is a unique colonial town; between Palenque and San Cristóbal, a highway with many tope obstructions, I recommend Agua Azul and the incredible and fascinating ruins at Toniná, not to be missed, Salina Cruz is a dump but near there there are great coastal towns along the Isthmus such as Tehuantepec and Juchitan but based on your itinerary, from Tehuantepec I would head inland to Oaxaca City - -a very worthwhile destination. From there to Mexico City is a logical destination and Mexico City is a must see. Heading back to Puerto Vallarta through Queretaro and Guadalajara is logical from Mexico City when traveling by bus but keep in mind that Guadalajara is a huge and fascinating city and if you try to stick to your short schedule you will only have glanced it passing by and never know what you missed. Queretaro, on the other hand, should be skipped altogether in my opinion. 

Whatever you do, have fun. Just remember that this country is a lot bigger than many thing and don´t try to accomplish too much in three short weeks.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

are there buses that go to these places that you speak of? Tonina and Agua Azul? Places to stay there or just travel through and see them. Being used to having a vehicle, keeping my "stuff" in a car and driving, it is hard to determine how long it takes to get anywhere in Mexico by bus, or at all! 

Does anyone else say forget Queretaro and not go between Panenque and San Cristobal?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> are there buses that go to these places that you speak of? Tonina and Agua Azul? Places to stay there or just travel through and see them. Being used to having a vehicle, keeping my "stuff" in a car and driving, it is hard to determine how long it takes to get anywhere in Mexico by bus, or at all!
> 
> Does anyone else say forget Queretaro and not go between Palenque and San Cristobal?


I visited both Agua Azul and Tonina by bus. No problem there. In both cases you take a bus to a nearby city (Comitán and Ocosingo respectively), then share a combi or taxi to the site. 

I lived in Querétaro for three months and would agree with the advice to skip it. However, people who live there are really enthusiastic about it.

I my view if you were to do this trip as you have laid it out, the trips between the cities should be viewed as much a part of the trip as the cities. You will be seeing a huge variety of topography, from the karst, humid, vegetated lands of the Yucatan to the wet mountains of Chiapas to the more arid highlands in central Mexico to the dry Sierra Madre on the way to the Pacific Coast. I would find it wonderful, but I like to ride in buses and watch the countryside go by.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Consider doing your busing at night. Saves time and the luxury buses are very comfortable to sleep in


----------



## WomanOnTheGo (Dec 12, 2013)

I would only do overnight buses once or twice in three weeks. I don't sleep properly, and then I have to recover when I arrive. I've done it several times so far, on pretty good buses, and it's not gotten more fun. 

I would agree with too many places on your itinerary. 

I think it's fine to fly into Cancun rather than Merida. At least in my case, the difference in price between the two cities is several hundred dollars and a worse set of connections, and several hours on the bus from Cancun will put you in Merida. 

It might seem like there are just all these little dots on a map, so why should you need so much time. But I'd urge you to think more in these terms, but keep in mind that these include the time you need to travel from one spot to the next (and it's not just getting on and off the bus, but getting a taxi or colectivo at the bus station, unpacking at your hostel, doing laundry, etc.)

5 days for Yucatan/Campeche 
5 days for Chiapas - Palenque, San Cristobal, and some other attractions along the way
5 days for Oaxaca - Oaxaca plus surrounding towns
5 days for Mexico City (include Puebla, Teotihuacan, maybe even another nearby town or city - but really DF is so big that you'd have no problem with 5 days on that only)
1 day for - well, have fun 

This completely leaves off the Leon/Guanajuato/Queretaro part, and you could shave the above to 4 days each, but that already includes travel time and it's going to be really rushed. 

Look at a tour like this one, and keep in mind that a tour group does not have to fuss around with bus connections. Even so, it feels like a slower tour than you have in mind.
Mexico: Cities, Cuisine & Ruins in Mexico, Central America - G Adventures

I am a fan of slower travel, but the above itinerary is at best medium-speed - still rather fast in my opinion if you are actually trying to see much of the surrounding area at all. It's often easier to base in one spot and take daytrips, rather than moving around from site to site.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Much too fast and furious for my taste. I doubt that you will remember whether it is Tuesday or Belgium.
I would slow down, a lot, and spend at least three days in any city of interest. The tour you suggest could take months, not just a few weeks. I might suggest reducing your itinerary to four or five destinations; no more.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Much too fast and furious for my taste. I doubt that you will remember whether it is Tuesday or Belgium.
> I would slow down, a lot, and spend at least three days in any city of interest. The tour you suggest could take months, not just a few weeks. I might suggest reducing your itinerary to four or five destinations; no more.


I completely agree with RV.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I visited both Agua Azul and Tonina by bus. No problem there. In both cases you take a bus to a nearby city (Comitán and Ocosingo respectively), then share a combi or taxi to the site.
> 
> I lived in Querétaro for three months and would agree with the advice to skip it. However, people who live there are really enthusiastic about it.
> 
> I my view if you were to do this trip as you have laid it out, the trips between the cities should be viewed as much a part of the trip as the cities. You will be seeing a huge variety of topography, from the karst, humid, vegetated lands of the Yucatan to the wet mountains of Chiapas to the more arid highlands in central Mexico to the dry Sierra Madre on the way to the Pacific Coast. I would find it wonderful, but I like to ride in buses and watch the countryside go by.


Yes, I agree completely, I am looking at seeing what the different landscapes are and not necessarily hitting the main towns or sites where it is touristy. I know that I have named the touristy places, but am looking to find out from you all where are sites and towns that are not over-travelled...


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Much too fast and furious for my taste. I doubt that you will remember whether it is Tuesday or Belgium.
> I would slow down, a lot, and spend at least three days in any city of interest. The tour you suggest could take months, not just a few weeks. I might suggest reducing your itinerary to four or five destinations; no more.


I agree with you also. I understand that this is quite a huge itinerary, but there are many places I want to see. I was thinking that starting in Cancun is more ideal as a major hub to fly into and less expensive. Starting at one coast and ending at another coast seems to be a romantic idea of traveling, but, yes, I do not want to spend my whole time on a bus. I would rather just go to one or two places, but cannot decide where. Friends I want to see are in PV, I am wanting to look at SMA and all of the other sites to see if they are doable for possible retirement sites for myself. Smaller towns are better for me, but something big enough with decent medical facilities. 

I love San Sebastian outside of PV, but it is a very tiny "town" if you can even call it a town. Not much there. Also Mayto. Same thing. So I am definitely looking at visiting smaller towns. These destinations I had listed were just spots on the map...

ideas of better places to stay, visit, see?


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

WomanOnTheGo said:


> I would only do overnight buses once or twice in three weeks. I don't sleep properly, and then I have to recover when I arrive. I've done it several times so far, on pretty good buses, and it's not gotten more fun.
> 
> I would agree with too many places on your itinerary.
> 
> ...


This sounds great! Thank you for the info. My ideal is to travel to one spot, keep my stuff there, and then travel off site for a few days to different places. That is what I have done in the past. 

I have heard quite a bit about SMA and unsure if the altitude is too much, or the town is even worth traveling to. I also understand the views about skipping a few other spots. Queretaro I know nothing about. Everyone says Df and Oaxaca are places to see. Mex City is definitely huge, so I could spend forever looking around there, and it was not on my initial list as my friend thinks it could be a bad stop. I, on the other hand, am thinking it would be great. 

If we only made it to 2 or 4 places, that would be fine. I wanted an adventure, but yes, not living on a bus (getting to the bus, etc).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, It seems you are casting about without much knowledge of Mexico. I suggest skipping the Ycatan, as it is flat, hot, humid and ugly scenery unless you want to party in Cancun or visit Mayan ruins; the latter being advisable but requiring a lot of time.
Consider flying to Guadalajara, with its excellent climate and medical facilities; popular with retirees nearby in Chapala and Ajijic or other smaller towns on the north shore of Lake Chapala. It is an area very popular with retirees, such as yours truly; having been here since 2001. You could bus from Guadalajara to other interesting places, then drop down to Puerto Vallarta in a quick bus trip; either returning to GDL, or flying home from PV after exploring more along the coast.
It is all about finding the best of both worlds, with access to other areas of interest or the beach for winter get-aways. We happen to think Chapala is the perfect compromise; the beach being much too hot, humid and lonesome in the summer half of the year and much too touristy for permanent living the rest of the year. We like it for up to a week in December or January; no more than that. Places at higher elevations than 5000 feet tend to be too cold in the winter and tough on geriatric lungs. Remember that your retirement home will not have central heat or air unless your are filthy rich and add it yourself. You will also want to consider rain patterns, access to imported products, if you must have them, English TV and good medical care. We think Guadalajara is the very best for medical care & we have easy access to it from Chapala.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

*yeah, thanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> OK, It seems you are casting about without much knowledge of Mexico. I suggest skipping the Ycatan, as it is flat, hot, humid and ugly scenery unless you want to party in Cancun or visit Mayan ruins; the latter being advisable but requiring a lot of time.
> Consider flying to Guadalajara, with its excellent climate and medical facilities; popular with retirees nearby in Chapala and Ajijic or other smaller towns on the north shore of Lake Chapala. It is an area very popular with retirees, such as yours truly; having been here since 2001. You could bus from Guadalajara to other interesting places, then drop down to Puerto Vallarta in a quick bus trip; either returning to GDL, or flying home from PV after exploring more along the coast.
> It is all about finding the best of both worlds, with access to other areas of interest or the beach for winter get-aways. We happen to think Chapala is the perfect compromise; the beach being much too hot, humid and lonesome in the summer half of the year and much too touristy for permanent living the rest of the year. We like it for up to a week in December or January; no more than that. Places at higher elevations than 5000 feet tend to be too cold in the winter and tough on geriatric lungs. Remember that your retirement home will not have central heat or air unless your are filthy rich and add it yourself. You will also want to consider rain patterns, access to imported products, if you must have them, English TV and good medical care. We think Guadalajara is the very best for medical care & we have easy access to it from Chapala.


Yes, I am casting about. Just another dumb clueless female that is looking to travel through Mexico. Hence, this posting! :wacko:

I have looked around North, South and East of Puerto Vallarta area, love it there, but is quite humid. I would prefer to live around that area, if I could deal with the humidity. 

This trip is:
1) to get the F*@k away for a vacation
2) to see different areas, what they look like, terrain, take pictures, etc
3) to see if any place strikes my fancy
4) to meet nice people
5) to possibly see a few ruins or something "different"

I am not yet geriatric. I am 51. But finding a place to live with decent medical is a good idea, no matter what age. 

As for going from coast to coast, well, as I say, it is a dream I suppose. Maybe I should just check my lottery tickets. :roll:

I do appreciate the people that post nice comments on places to see, places to avoid. 

I have not yet heard much about events, holidays in specific places not to miss. 

I would not want to live where there are so many expats that are still rude and self-centered as they were when they lived in CANADA and the US. Apparently there are some on this forum, thank you very much. :frusty:

So possibly smaller villages is where I should concentrate. I find the people of Mexico to be nice. :music:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> …
> I would not want to live where there are so many expats that are still rude and self-centered as they were when they lived in CANADA and the US.…


Are you implying 330 million people are rude and self-centered?

I am not a fan of hanging out in places with large expat populations. But, not because they are rude or self-centered. I haven't seen any of that. I mostly stay away from other expats because I like Mexican culture and life style. Also, it is hard enough to learn Spanish when my friends all are native speakers. If I hung out with people who spoke English, I would never master Spanish.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> I agree with you also. I understand that this is quite a huge itinerary, but there are many places I want to see. I was thinking that starting in Cancun is more ideal as a major hub to fly into and less expensive. Starting at one coast and ending at another coast seems to be a romantic idea of traveling, but, yes, I do not want to spend my whole time on a bus. I would rather just go to one or two places, but cannot decide where. Friends I want to see are in PV, I am wanting to look at SMA and all of the other sites to see if they are doable for possible retirement sites for myself. Smaller towns are better for me, but something big enough with decent medical facilities.
> 
> I love San Sebastian outside of PV, but it is a very tiny "town" if you can even call it a town. Not much there. Also Mayto. Same thing. So I am definitely looking at visiting smaller towns. These destinations I had listed were just spots on the map...
> 
> ideas of better places to stay, visit, see?


Look up San Jose del Pacifico, Oaxaca State. Valladolid and Izamal, Yucatan State. Just suggestions based on what I've read here and elsewhere. SMA is certainly big enough, and it has services geared toward expats. I found the weather very mild there with one caveat. There's a reason Mexicans used to wear sombreros. The sun at that elevation and latitude is very intense. Wear a hat or stay on the shady side of the street.


----------



## WomanOnTheGo (Dec 12, 2013)

SMA is at a lower altitude than Mexico City. I have not had trouble with either (or with Zacatecas at 8000+ feet), but I've read that altitude sickness can strike anyone, even with never having had it before. So that's just another good excuse to settle in for a bit and relax here and there. 

If you want to do this in an order that's easier to (slightly) harder, I suggest perhaps flying to Leon, taking a shuttle from there to SMA, and then doing Guanajuato and Queretaro also on your way to Mexico City. I'd allow a week (at least) for that circuit, not counting any time in DF. Then go from there. SMA is comfortable and easy for a new visitor to Mexico, but you can have just as authentic of an experience there as anywhere. Also consider going out to La Gruta and Atotonilco, and up to the Jardin Botanico, both of which will give you a nice contrast to the (small) city.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Are you implying 330 million people are rude and self-centered?


yep, pretty much. It is difficult to post on this site with the jabbing that goes on, mostly the same type of people that post on rants and raves on Craigslist. Not my type of people. Many people I have met that moved to Mexico are serious alcoholics. Wherever you go, there you are. People take their problems and attitudes with them. 

I will not post or reply any longer to those type of replies anyway, sorry I did so, will not happen again.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Look up San Jose del Pacifico, Oaxaca State. Valladolid and Izamal, Yucatan State. Just suggestions based on what I've read here and elsewhere. SMA is certainly big enough, and it has services geared toward expats. I found the weather very mild there with one caveat. There's a reason Mexicans used to wear sombreros. The sun at that elevation and latitude is very intense. Wear a hat or stay on the shady side of the street.


thank you


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Look up San Jose del Pacifico, Oaxaca State. Valladolid and Izamal, Yucatan State. Just suggestions based on what I've read here and elsewhere. SMA is certainly big enough, and it has services geared toward expats. I found the weather very mild there with one caveat. There's a reason Mexicans used to wear sombreros. The sun at that elevation and latitude is very intense. Wear a hat or stay on the shady side of the street.


thank you also. See, there are nice and informative people out there! That is what this site is about!!! Gracias.


----------

